# formula amounts



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Can I ask a question:

If I get the amount of formula:fluid ozs not just on one feed but consistently how would it affect my baby? Especially I'd like to know if I was putting 6 scoops into 5 ozs of water?

The reason i ask is that Cow and Gate Pepti Junior formula has 'made a mistake' on the back of their containers and advised 6 scoops into 5ozs. 

Fran x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Fran

I wouldnt have thought that it would affect your baby much...it may give them constipated/ tummy ache 

However, I havent come across this before so I would really suggest that you telephoned cow & gate

I would be interested to hear what they have to say (You can IM me if you prefer)

Jxxx


----------

